# 1st Annual House of Horror



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

finally got up from an epic nap to go through some photos...

House of Horror 2010 pictures by suzcka - Photobucket

is everyone else seriously exhausted?

but still went to halloween sales today? HAh! we did....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooo, creepy things in jars - love it!

I have to say, though, one of my favorite things is the unisex restroom sign with the ghoul heads on the male and female figures:jol:


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW! Great details!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the details ... very well done.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Your creativity shines through for an awesome setup!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Good heavens, if that is the 1st Annual, I cannot wait to see it progress from year to year.... fantastic! My fave is the lighting and decorations in the bathroom - awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Colorful and fun....very nice


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I really liked the magnified skulls!! cool!
Haunt on!


----------

